# Anyone know who wrote this particular piece? (linked)



## Veramest (Dec 14, 2006)

I've come across it before but can never remember who wrote the INTRO piece to this particular music video. I've always liked it and just could never remember the composer.

Also; this youtube video contains a bit of nudity at the beginning as it is a music video from a black metal band (very heavy rock music) but the only part I'm interested in is the beginning song, which is, of course, not the work of the black metal band itself.






thank you in advance


----------



## BassFromOboe (Oct 1, 2006)

Prokofiev - from his ballet Romeo and Juliet. That particular part is known as "The Fight", "The Monatgues And Capulets", and the "Dance of the Knights", amongst other things.


----------



## Rachman (Dec 7, 2006)

The video was removed. Do you mind please giving me the name of the band and song?

Thanks!


----------



## Veramest (Dec 14, 2006)

The band in the video is Satyricon, the song is called Mother North.

Also, thank you for the reply, now that the name has been mentioned, I remember where I heard that piece :3 my mother used to have a copy of a performance of the Romeo and Juliet concert.


----------

